# Macbook battery draining extremely fast.



## tecnics007 (Sep 28, 2016)

I brought a macbook Air 1 and half years ago. Since some 6-8 months ago it started behaving weirdly. My battery takes 3-4 hours to charge upto 100% and takes about 2 hours to discharge from 100% to 0%. 
Sometimes, I do download softwares from external sources as well as torrents. Could a malware be causing this problem? This problem persists regardless of my macbook being connected to internet or not.

I thought about including a screenshot of the following system report. 









Now the charge is at 85% but its falling really quick even if i keep the laptop on sleep mode.

Would you guys recommend me cleaning the hard disk and restoring mac to factory settings to solve this problem or should i start saving some money for a new battery?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Start Activity Monitor and select the Energy tab and see if you can spot the process most responsible. (malware or otherwise)


----------



## tecnics007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Headrush said:


> Start Activity Monitor and select the Energy tab and see if you can spot the process most responsible. (malware or otherwise)


Yeah I checked it out. Cannot understand a lot of stuff. Could you please have a look at the screenshot? The maximum power utilisation is by chrome but I had chrome even before this problem started


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you click the "Avg Energy Impact" column heading so it sorts in order and than post that?

Also, try starting in Safe Node. (Hold shift key while booting)
See if you have the same problems. This will disable some software but it will help determine if it's software or hardware related.


----------



## tecnics007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Headrush said:


> Can you click the "Avg Energy Impact" column heading so it sorts in order and than post that?
> 
> Also, try starting in Safe Node. (Hold shift key while booting)
> See if you have the same problems. This will disable some software but it will help determine if it's software or hardware related.


I did as you asked me to do. Opened in the safe boot mode, Ampherage was -1440 
, whereas in normal mode it is -2750.

Here are the details when opened in safe mode









and..then in normal mode i sorted it by average energy impact...
here is the screenshot









However I just noticed one more thing...When i start my macbook, for the first 3-4 minutes My ampherage is just -550 and then after some time it increases upto -2475.
Does this mean something?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

We can't just base it on the amperage, as that can be very dynamic.

Are you able to use it in safe mode long enough to determine whether it draining the battery as fast?
If Safe mode turns too many extensions off that you need, can you create a new user account and try working in that account, without the other being logged in also.

Running in Safe Mode is the preferable method.


----------



## tecnics007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Headrush said:


> We can't just base it on the amperage, as that can be very dynamic.
> 
> Are you able to use it in safe mode long enough to determine whether it draining the battery as fast?
> If Safe mode turns too many extensions off that you need, can you create a new user account and try working in that account, without the other being logged in also.
> ...


I did it..dude.

Couldn't take on the stress. I did it. I formatted the mac. Now the Ampherage is -500 and battery is working just fine.

But I lost all my files. I am not able to copy softwares from usb and start them from my mac. Gonna, start a new thread for that.

Thanks for the help buddy.


----------

